# EMERGENCY LABOR HELP!



## BettaBlossoms (Jan 15, 2009)

I rescued a rat a few weeks ago, and it turns out she was pregnant, now we are having problems.. I found her last night at 10:30 pm *its now almost 11am Last night she was having problems I noticed, as what was sticking out of her was NOT a baby, I wasn't even 100% sure she was expecting until a few days ago, while before I suspected she was..now I'm sure...

When I went to her cage, she was up at the bars biting them *a new habit just started a few days ago when she started escaping* and I took her out and noticed the protrusion...she did not want me to put her down *which is odd, because she doesn't like being picked up* And from what I know about animal births, generally, there is a protrusion, then it comes, and it looked like it had been there atleast 10 minuets, so I attempted to pull with her, i grabbed it, and massaged her belly, and she would push a bit, then rest, this went on for a bit with her sitting in my lap for a bit, and she acted like she wanted to take over, and she started to eat it, I wasn't concerned because I personally would rather have her alive then a baby...but..it still wasn't a baby! It was just a lump of flash pretty much, with blood vessels and such, I then went back to pulling, as we were about an inch out and I noticed a white mass inside, I presumed to be a dead baby, I let it go so she could finish, and when she bent down to pull it out..the whole thing went back in! I've been nervous ever since, I moved her to a smaller cage next to my bed at around midnight, but after the baby went back in, she started to move around more and started acting more normal..which worried me.. if shes got a dead baby, it HAS to come out NOW! 

I also felt my first baby kick last night! I palpated her tummy days before and didn't feel anything, too abnormal..But I felt the one kick..

She slept with me for a few hours, then I put her in her cage to see if there would be any changes..I woke up every hour or 2 and peaked over at her, and she was sleeping soundly most of the time...So this morning I brought her downstairs with me to monitor her..and she was acting lethargic..not slow so much, and just a little sleepy..then I noticed some poraphin around an eye and she just looked a little worse, so I drew her a warm bath to set her in and soften her up some, at first she didnt want it, but shes hairless and loves the warm, so she settled in my hands and then I took her out, dried her off, and set to work on helping her push...I noticed old blood from her vulva, so cleaned her up..i took some q-tips and cleaned, then got one wet with warm water and stuck it in a couple millimeters and gently pushed down to stimulate a push, it worked *I'm now thankful I learned that from a foster dog we had to assist* some blood came out, and i cleaned her up, gave her kisses, and started to massage her belly, I expelled her bladder and she seemed more comfortable, and pushed again, after a few pushes, let her rest, then asked again, I saw something but it went back in, and after that, she was too tired so right now shes resting in her cage by the wood stove taking a little nap *remember, I JUST put her in there, googled rat forum, clicked the first one and here I am.so shes getting more exhausted..*

I do not have a small animal vet, so i'm all on my own here..I just know that once we get one out, it will start moving faster...When I palpated her bellt again a little while ago while massaging her, I actually felt one moving into place..

PLEASE HELP


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry I can't give you more advice. I do know that hairless have problems giving birth.

try posting this on goosemoose if you haven't already - you're much more likely to get a quicker response.


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Jan 15, 2009)

done thank you...


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Jan 15, 2009)

I got the baby out! its been 41 hours in labor and she does still have live pups inside..I'm letting her alone now, she needs to try the rest on her own...poor pup, half mauled, breech, like I thought...what a prefect little face though...its little tongue was sticking out...I have pics, just not loaded up yet..


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Jan 15, 2009)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v300/fishyhelper288/Rodents/Rats/Baldies/Pregnancy/

The album


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

aww, what a sad little picture :/ I'm glad it's out now though - I hope she does ok with the last of the bubs!


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

BettaBlossoms said:


> I got the baby out! its been 41 hours in labor and she does still have live pups inside..I'm letting her alone now, she needs to try the rest on her own...poor pup, half mauled, breech, like I thought...what a prefect little face though...its little tongue was sticking out...I have pics, just not loaded up yet..


After 41 hours of labor she does NOT have living babies inside of her. As you were already told numerous times on Goosemoose, she NEEDS to see a vet NOW. The longer the other babies stay inside of her, the lower her chances of survival. At this point her labor will need to be induced, or she will need an emergency spay. If you do not take her into the vet's office, she WILL die.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

The pictures are so sad....

I agree though with sorraia get her to a vet!!!!!!!! Even if you "think" shes ok now things like this cause many hidden complications potentially. Please dont risk your poor rats life!


----------



## BettaBlossoms (Jan 15, 2009)

wow its been a while..just wanted to give you an update..

shes fine of course, has been, shes gone into heat a few times, and is just a sweet girl from this experience, all the attention I mean, all the attention the babies would have got, she did unto me for about a week, then relaxed into a normal happy, kissy girl...reminds me a lot of my past girls that I had for 4 years


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You should consider yourself very lucky that this didn't have another, sadder, ending


----------

